# Old Service watch found



## Lunafishsandy (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi,

My mother was digging in our garden and we found an old services watch (Pictures attached) that must've been buried for years. After looking across these forums I've found from the logo that it's a daventry model from the 1930s - 1950s(?) but can't find out anything else about it. If anyone could let me know a little more about its history I would be really grateful.

Thankyou


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello Geri, welcome to TWF!

Our resident expert on Services watches is also one of our Moderators, and he will no doubt be along later with more info. You're kinda' struggling with condition on this one, certainly to restore it would almost undoubtedly cost much more than the finished item would be worth, but it will have a curiosity value for you and family - - who lost it in the garden, who were they and such like!

Keep looking back and Mach should come in on this one! :yes:


----------



## Lunafishsandy (Jul 4, 2018)

mel said:


> Hello Geri, welcome to TWF!
> 
> Our resident expert on Services watches is also one of our Moderators, and he will no doubt be along later with more info. You're kinda' struggling with condition on this one, certainly to restore it would almost undoubtedly cost much more than the finished item would be worth, but it will have a curiosity value for you and family - - who lost it in the garden, who were they and such like!
> 
> Keep looking back and Mach should come in on this one! :yes:


 Thanks for the welcome 

Yeah the poor thing is in a bad state but it will be interesting to see if we could learn anything about it thankyou!


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice little piece. This link may help:

http://www.millsys-watch.co.uk/services-daventry-cal296-for-project-5025-p.asp

Have a word with KevG, he owned one at some point:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/87520-oldies-sunday-made-before-1980/&do=embed&comment=867327&embedComment=867327&embedDo=findComment


----------



## Lunafishsandy (Jul 4, 2018)

Filterlab said:


> Nice little piece. This link may help:
> 
> http://www.millsys-watch.co.uk/services-daventry-cal296-for-project-5025-p.asp
> 
> ...


 Awesome Thankyou!


----------



## jaymin (Jun 28, 2018)

I think its a bit more than a touch up job


----------



## Lunafishsandy (Jul 4, 2018)

jaymin said:


> I think its a bit more than a touch up job


 Yeah I'm not looking to fix it, just want to know some history


----------

